# Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?



## Little Fiver (Jun 1, 2003)

:question: I have a Toyota Tundra Access Cab (6.5' bed).  Towing capacity for a small Fiver is not an issue, since the Tundra is rated at 7000 lb..  The issue is turning angle, since the 4 door Tundra has a shorter wheel base (34" from back edge of cab to rear axle) than the short bed 1500's, Ford 'F' series, etc.. Even adding a 13" pin box extension doesn't make it. Therefore I'm wondering who makes mini fifth wheels, (I am familiar only with Scamp), that can be readily pulled with mini trucks?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## hertig (Jun 2, 2003)

Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

That 7000 pound rating is misleading.  That is the Gross Combined Vehicle Weight minus the curb weight of the truck.  First of all, you have to subtract any 'cargo' in the truck - fuel, tools, your weight above 150 pounds, passengers, papers in the glove box, accessories added to the truck, etc.  Next you have to look at the Gross Vehicle weight of the the truck and the Gross Rear Axel weight, and make sure that the pin weight of the 5th wheel does not cause you to exceed either one.  Pin Weight is typically 10 to 20% of the trailer weight.  Usually the REAL towing capacity of a 1/2 ton pickup is 5000 pounds or less.  

Exceeding any rating of the truck may be unsafe and likely will cause your truck to wear out or even fail sooner than staying within spec.  But there is additional areas of concern...

Unless the rear axel ratio is 'high' (like GMC's 410 gears) and the engine is a strong diesel, or a huge gas engine (like the GMC 454), you will probably not be happy with your gas mileage, or your ability to tow up hills or into a wind. 

I don't know of who makes 'mini' 5th wheels, but what you are looking for is one which is 'narrow' (less than the standard 8' wide).  You may also be able to get a 'slider' hitch which the full size short bed pickup boys use with the full size trailers.  It seems that the PullRite SuperSlide may be the most convieniant to use.

Actually, in your case, you may be better off with a regular travel trailer, which puts less weight on the truck and doesn't care how long your bed is...  PullRite also has a TT hitch which offers many of the towing characteristics of a 5th wheel.


----------



## Little Fiver (Jun 2, 2003)

Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

Thanks John for the info.  I appreciate your response.  I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet.  In the meantime I'll contnue to research the smallest of the 5'ers and see what I find.  Have a great week.

Ron


----------



## Will Daniels (Jun 3, 2003)

Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

Aerolite (Thor) and Flagstaff by Forest River make smaller 5'ers (under 24') but I personally d'ont care much for the quality in either one. I have a F-150 which is rated at 7000# and I agree you should stay with something in the 5000-5500 GVWR. I have a 20' Sunline with total dry weight of 3781 from Factory. With 2 people and a dog,and We travel light,I average only 10.5 mpg and in hilly country the tach is quite often well over the 4K mark .


----------



## Little Fiver (Jun 3, 2003)

Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

I appreciate the information Will.  Do you know if any of the smaller fivers have slide outs, or does their size make them prohibitive?

Ron


----------



## hertig (Jun 3, 2003)

Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

Slide outs tend to affect weight more than size.  You can even get slide outs in pickup bed campers these days 

Is there any reason not to consider a travel trailer instead of a 5th wheel?  Any chance you could upgrade your truck and then tow a standard size 5er?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 4, 2010)

Re: Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

Oh boy!


----------



## LEN (May 4, 2010)

Re: Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

Must be a new sales person PPL is usually above this. Max baby you are out of line!!!!
Oh boy! #2
LEN


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Re: Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

I agree ,, Len on PPL .. and how can he sell me a a 5er is more roomeyer than a class A .. come on not a good sale pitch ,, but ther agian he is pushing TT's ,, no offense to GTS ,, in ANY WAY ,, he does not push sales stuff on us ,, just offers what he can at the time and moment 
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
and besides that ,, he replied to a post that was over 7 yrs old :O :O .. come on dude if u want to sell ,, keep up  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 5, 2010)

Re: Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

Oh come on, guys.  You know the routine.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Re: Which Fifth Wheel for a Mini Truck?

Yea same as other things ,, huh??  :angry:


----------

